# PLAIN and SIMPLE!!



## Lov3ly

I have a question to ask you ladies on here.

Can you get pregnant right after being off withdrawal bleeding?! 

At the moment I'm on my bleeding cause I stopped my bcp 4 days ago and started bleeding on the 28th, so I was just wondering if you can get pregnant right after. Me and my husband are trying to have a baby too so if you know the answer then please give it to me! 

Thanks.


----------



## MollyWeasley

You may get more response in the TTC section - this is WTT (waiting to try).

Yes, you absolutely can get pregnant shortly after your last withdrawal bleed! It's not uncommon for women to get pregnant in their first cycle off the pill (never getting a real period after the last withdrawal bleed). A fertility boost in the first cycle off the pill is common too.

If you're TTC this cycle then as soon as your withdrawal bleed is over or as soon as you're past the first day where you've not started a new pack (7 days after your last active pill), get going! :sex: All the best to you.


----------



## Lov3ly

ooppss! LOL.. thought this was. oh darn. but thanks alot tho. we shall try after i stop! :)


----------



## goddess25

Yes you can, I agree definitely get in lots of sex to cover all your bases just in case!


----------



## Lov3ly

goddess25:

sure will. Thanks!


----------



## MindUtopia

Others have pretty much answered your question already, but just wanted to add my "yes" to the chorus. You probably won't get pregnant while you are still bleeding (unless the spermies stick around and you ovulate shortly thereafter), but you can get pregnant the first month of being off the pill. My friend fell pregnant about 4 days after the end of her last withdrawal bleed coming off the pill. Supposedly you are extra fertile in the first 2-3 months, so take advantage of it. Good luck!


----------



## Lov3ly

Thanks. soon after im done with this we will try and hopefully i am SOON!! 

excited and can't wait to try!! :)


----------

